# Húrin revealing the whereabouts of Gondolin?



## Ithrynluin (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Of Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin_
> Then the days of Gondolin were yet full of joy and peace; and none knew that the region wherein the Hidden Kingdom lay had been at last revealed to Morgoth by the cries of Húrin, when standing in the wilderness beyond the Encircling Mountains and finding no entrance he called on Turgon in despair.


Had there been no Maeglin and his treachery, would Húrin's actions had been enough for Gondolin to be discovered and ruined by Morgoth eventually?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 28, 2004)

well.... hard to speculate, since Hurin himself did not know the way into Gondolin. But maybe eventually Morgoth's spies would have been able to pinpoint the actual location of Turgon's hideaway , but had it not been for Maeglin, it would have taken longer, in my opinion


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't think that it would have been enough for Morgoth to find Godolin, but it was an important part of the puzzle, in that Morgoth finally knew which region Gondolin was in.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 28, 2004)

Maeglin also gave Morgoth a detailed description of Gondolin and her defences, which helped Morgoth's forces in the sacking of Gondolin.

Morgoth may have been kept guessing for a long time-and don't forget the eagles.


----------

